# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik nou zwanger?

## Just-samantha

Ik heb afgelopen januari een abortus moeten ondergaan , geen leuke ervaring laat andere het je nooit aanpraten en helemaal niets wijs maken, Nu heb ik elke keer last van me buik , borsten zijn zacht, en ook misselijk als mensen naast me roken terwijl ik zelf ook rook , kan niet tegen gekke luchtjes dan moet ik braken. Alleen ik ben ongesteld geweest afgelopen week ik heb gehoord dat je ook zwanger kan zijn en ongesteld kan worden is dat zo ? heeft iemand een goede site waar ik me informatie vandaan kan halen ? heel erg bedankt alvast

Samantha

----------


## pilvraagjes

Je kan beter een zwangerschaptstestje halen. Die blijven betrouwbaar, ook al zou je nog wat vloeiing hebben tijdens een zwangerschap. Gebruik je geen voorbehoedsmiddel? Als wel, wat dan?

----------


## Just-samantha

ik ben allergisch voor de pil. dus voor alles wat der maar kan zijn spiraaltjes alles, maar ik heb al 2 jaar een vriend, en met condoom vind ik niet lekker. ik zou het niet erg vinden al zou ik zwanger zijn.

----------


## fran

uhm....t klinkt wel zo....
maar je kan beter testen.....

spannend hoor....

----------

